# Adding a Turbo to a non Turbo 280zx



## COmputoman (Jun 30, 2005)

I just got an '82 280zx, and i was wondering if i could add a turbo, or engine swap with the L28ET. 

Also the fabric from the sunroof shield is torn and falling off, so I was wondering if anyone knew how to take out the large sheet of metal.

The car runs pretty good it seems, but when you turn the steering wheel too far in one direction it makes a sound that a large, metal, un-oiled door on a submarine would make. By this I mean a low pitch sort of moaning metalic sound.

If anyone has any general info about the car and checking to make sure the engine is running fine, and not in any kind of dammaged state I would greatly appreciate the insight. 

Also if anyone is interested in seeing some pics let me know. I figured everyone knows what they look like by now. 

Thanks


----------



## COmputoman (Jun 30, 2005)

BUMP

No one knows anything about maintaining a 280?!


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Just do all the regular general maintenance like fluids, dizzy cap and rotor, spark plugs and wires, compression check, etc. Check your power steering fluid. Might be low if it's making noise.

As far as swapping a L28et, it's a pretty straight forward swap and has been done many many times. Search around and you'll find a lot of info.


----------



## COmputoman (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks 240zt


----------

